# laying/swimming on its side



## andy (Jan 16, 2004)

my p sometimes lays on his side or at a 45 dg angle. anybody know why he does this? lol. he did it the first night i got him and totally freaked me out cause i thought he was dead or something


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

My rhom did the same thing when I first got him. He's not doing it anymore. I heard piranhas some times play dead like that, but he was swimming kinda tilted too like he was all off balance or somethin. 
Sorry I cant me more help.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

this happens because of the severe stress that comes from shipping. Was yours shipped? if not he could just be really stressed from going from the fish store to your tank.. It should go away, add salt (check donh's post for amount in water chemistry forum) , also turn off the lights, in severe cases you should put a towel over the tank so it is as dark as possible. If he is swimming tho thats a good sign, just add the salt.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your basically right, Mr. Roboto







Rhomz (and most Ps) are known to lay on their sides when feeling scared or just acclimating o their new environment. Check your water perimeters if this becomes an ongoing thing.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Mine does it when he sleeps, he leans up against a rock or plant and chills.


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep my Ps did the same thing, dont worry bout it, and dont expect them to eat for a day, they are just getting used to the water.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just stress from something, also mine does the same thing all the time but i think he just likes to hide against the slanted hiding spot so he tilts with it


----------



## andy (Jan 16, 2004)

it might be the filter since when i turn it on, he does it. maybe it has to do with the flow of the water..? i dunno. im not worried anymore, just except the first time i saw him do that lol


----------

